# Word Association with Frank Shamrock!



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRSf...rank-shamrock-thinks-fedor-unkillable-884011/

I can't believe he never heard of Lyoto Machida!:eek03:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor - Unkillable. I love it.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Frank Shamrock - Awesome

You might not like the guy but man is he fun to listen to.

Frank is the man.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Tito Ortiz=done ok I might agree
Frank Shamrock=awesome? Sorry Frank but you're done too.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

Should just do that for all interviews!


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

lol if Frank Shamrock doesn't know who Thiago Silva or Lyoto Machida is then I wonder if the general public does


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

He seemed to struggle with the 'one word answer' concept.

+ [email protected] grill.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Judging from his reaction I think he really doesn't know who Thiago Silva and Lyoto Machida are which is amazing to me lol.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Frank Shamrock=awesome? Sorry Frank but you're done too.


You just shut your mouth!!! You sit there, and you shut your mouth!

The only thing done is Frank Shamrock's steak.

Doesn't really surprise me that Frank doesn't know who Silva and Machida are. He doesn't watch the UFC. He also doesn't really watch or pay much attention to MMA if it doesn't involve him or his friends, so I doubt he has seen Machida outside of the UFC. Ditto Silva.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Damone said:


> You just shut your mouth!!! You sit there, and you shut your mouth!
> 
> The only thing done is Frank Shamrock's steak.


What exactly has Frank done in the last 5 years to make you think that he isn't done? His loss to a mid level fighter like Le? His dominating wins over lesser opponents like Ceasar Gracie or Phil Baroni? Seriously Frank hasn't fought a top level fighter since he fought Tito Ortiz almost a decade ago. Frank needs to go away.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRSf...rank-shamrock-thinks-fedor-unkillable-884011/
> 
> I can't believe he never heard of Lyoto Machida!:eek03:


well, Lyoto tends to be elusive..:dunno:


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

frank is awesome :thumb02:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I honestly loved this interview/whatever it was. Besides for Thiago and Lyoto this dude knows what he is talking about. Deff should get rid of them braces though....


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I love watching frank interview he is hilarious


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

What's wrong with his teeth?


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> What exactly has Frank done in the last 5 years to make you think that he isn't done? His loss to a mid level fighter like Le? His dominating wins over lesser opponents like Ceasar Gracie or Phil Baroni? Seriously Frank hasn't fought a top level fighter since he fought Tito Ortiz almost a decade ago. Frank needs to go away.


Don't get into an argument about Frank Shamrock with Damone, you just won't win.

Doesn't matter how long ago the Tito fight was TBH, that fights so awesome it could have been a century ago and I'd still be in awe of Shamrock about it. (drools)


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> What exactly has Frank done in the last 5 years to make you think that he isn't done? His loss to a mid level fighter like Le? His dominating wins over lesser opponents like Ceasar Gracie or Phil Baroni? Seriously Frank hasn't fought a top level fighter since he fought Tito Ortiz almost a decade ago. Frank needs to go away.


Frank Shamrock has still shown that he can perform with the best of them. His striking is great, he can take a punch, he has a good sub game and he's in great shape. Did he fight a stupid fight against Cung? Yes, but Frank did better standing than anyone else. You stand with Le, and you're going to get either kicked or punched. It happens, that loss shouldn't make you think that Frankie Shammy is done.

He beat the hell out of Phil Baroni. Completely decimating him with precise strikes. He showed that Cesar Gracie was strictly a BJJ teacher.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Fedor......"unkillable"

Perfect word. lol


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

frank = da shit


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

That was great... 

I think my favorites were:
Tito - Done
Randy Couture - Classy
Fedor - Unkillable

Good stuff... though I would have liked a better answer to Cung Le


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Damone said:


> Frank Shamrock has still shown that he can perform with the best of them. His striking is great, he can take a punch, he has a good sub game and he's in great shape. Did he fight a stupid fight against Cung? Yes, but Frank did better standing than anyone else. You stand with Le, and you're going to get either kicked or punched. It happens, that loss shouldn't make you think that Frankie Shammy is done.
> 
> He beat the hell out of Phil Baroni. Completely decimating him with precise strikes. He showed that Cesar Gracie was strictly a BJJ teacher.


Standing with a midlevel fighter isn't impressive. Frank did better than the cans that Le had been fighting, so I should be impressed? Beating Baroni means he's as good as the likes of Pete Sell, kala hose, and joey villasenor (not exactly a prestigious list). Beating Cesar proves he can beat a guy with no mma fights. Frank still hasn't fought a top level fighter in 9 years.


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

frank shamrock is the shit!!!dont care what anyone else thinks...and please hate him...it only makes him more famous


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

lol frank shamrock ftw

rep for hilarious post


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Frank Shamrock is The Legend. He's got to hit the cage a few more times.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Frank Shamrock is The Legend. He's got to hit the cage a few more times.


I don't see why Shamrock should keep fighting. He was a legend no doubt. He's not the same Shamrock that he used to be however. I don't want to see Shamrock fighting and getting hurt. I definitely don't want to see him fight past his prime as much as Ken has. There is no top 10 guy he can beat. If he wants to fight a few more cans like Baroni that's fine, I guess, but I don't really see the point.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I don't see why Shamrock should keep fighting. He was a legend no doubt. He's not the same Shamrock that he used to be however. I don't want to see Shamrock fighting and getting hurt. I definitely don't want to see him fight past his prime as much as Ken has. There is no top 10 guy he can beat. If he wants to fight a few more cans like Baroni that's fine, I guess, but I don't really see the point.



The guy is entertaining as hell and knows how to sell fights. You cant tell me that Le Vs Shamrock wasnt entertaining for you.

I'd never want to see any fighter go on like Ken Shamrock has been, but Frank isnt nowhere near there.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> What exactly has Frank done in the last 5 years to make you think that he isn't done? His loss to a mid level fighter like Le? His dominating wins over lesser opponents like Ceasar Gracie or Phil Baroni? Seriously Frank hasn't fought a top level fighter since he fought Tito Ortiz almost a decade ago. Frank needs to go away.


Making an enemy of Damone for dissing Frank was your first mistake. Making an enemy of me by dissing Baroni was your last.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

e-thug said:


> The guy is entertaining as hell and knows how to sell fights. You cant tell me that Le Vs Shamrock wasnt entertaining for you.
> 
> I'd never want to see any fighter go on like Ken Shamrock has been, but Frank isnt nowhere near there.


I'll agree that Frank's fight against Le was entertaining. I don't think anyone can question that Frank has one of the biggest hearts in the game, and that worries me. Fighters don't seem to decline slowly. It at least seems to happen almost all at once. Take what has happened with De la Hoya in boxing. You could tell his skills had diminished against Mayweather and Forbes (even though he won). Then against Pacman he was just done. It wasn't that he didn't want to fight, it was just gone. I'd just hate to have to watch Frank in a fight like that. I don't mind him fighting some lesser guys and retiring. I just don't want to see him get destroyed and embarrassed.



pauly_j said:


> Making an enemy of Damone for dissing Frank was your first mistake. Making an enemy of me by dissing Baroni was your last.


Sorry if you think Baroni is even a midlevel fighter right now, you need your head checked.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Ok... Baroni would be tough for a lot of guys because of his punching power. 

Cung Le would be tough for any MW because of his power and amazing skill. 

I think you are seriously misjudging Le and will be surprised one day when he enters the UFC.

Frank Shamrock is a beast and has the capability to beat almost any MW fighter... (not Silva ).


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Ok... Baroni would be tough for a lot of guys because of his punching power.


Top guys like Sell, Minowa, and Hose had a lot of trouble with Phil's power? 



Davisty69 said:


> Cung Le would be tough for any MW because of his power and amazing skill.
> 
> I think you are seriously misjudging Le and will be surprised one day when he enters the UFC.


Shamrock is the only even midlevel fighter that Le has faced. The rest of the guys he's fought couldn't even be considered third tier. Le has never really been tested. He will never fight in the UFC. They won't put up with a guy who only fights once or twice a year.



Davisty69 said:


> Frank Shamrock is a beast and has the capability to beat almost any MW fighter... (not Silva ).


Keep telling yourself that. Since he hasn't fought a top ten guy in almost a decade, I would have to see it to believe it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Top guys like Sell, Minowa, and Hose had a lot of trouble with Phil's power?


KO power is KO power the ignorance of the above standpoint is almost funny.



rockybalboa25 said:


> Le has never really been tested. He will never fight in the UFC. They won't put up with a guy who only fights once or twice a year.


Wanderlei will appear in the UFC twice in 2008. The Rampage fight will be his second time this year as a matter of fact.

Among alot of other fighters so your above argument holds no water. Cung has never refused to defend for Scott Coker. He's been starring in movies in his off time. Truth be told Coker hasn't even attempted a for for Le to defend in. No date has been even whispered about in a potential Strikeforce Middleweight title fight until this one. The rest is media and fan speculation.

Dana White has said that he'd like to sign Cung with his own mouth on camera. Do you even reference facts or do you just open your mouth and spew?




rockybalboa25 said:


> Keep telling yourself that. Since he hasn't fought a top ten guy in almost a decade, I would have to see it to believe it


Part of the logic that you display tells me that in the event that if such a fight takes place......and it is a high likleyhood, that you'd have a reason behind Frank taking a victory. Frank still has a great game and I think he'd be a threat to any MW fighter at this point in the game........outside of Anderson.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

J.P. said:


> KO power is KO power the ignorance of the above standpoint is almost funny.


The point was that he said that anyone would have trouble with Baroni's power, when several nonelite fighters had no trouble with his power. I admit he has power, it's just that descent fighters didn't have a problem with it. Your complete lack of understanding of the point is funny.




J.P. said:


> Among alot of other fighters so your above argument holds no water. Cung has never refused to defend for Scott Coker. He's been starring in movies in his off time. Truth be told Coker hasn't even attempted a for for Le to defend in. No date has been even whispered about in a potential Strikeforce Middleweight title fight until this one. The rest is media and fan speculation.
> 
> Dana White has said that he'd like to sign Cung with his own mouth on camera. Do you even reference facts or do you just open your mouth and spew?


Dana's comments about signing Le were made in August. This was before Le said that he wouldn't be fighting until at the earliest the middle of next year. I just remember how pissed Dana was when Tito went to make some (really bad) movies. Do you look at old facts and not account for changes before you spew.





J.P. said:


> Part of the logic that you display tells me that in the event that if such a fight takes place......and it is a high likleyhood, that you'd have a reason behind Frank taking a victory. Frank still has a great game and I think he'd be a threat to any MW fighter at this point in the game........outside of Anderson.


Why would I make an excuse if Frank were to win. I don't know what "facts" you are referencing to say that it is a likelyhood that Frank will be fighting top level competition. He has done so in a long time, and the only fight I've heard to be rumored is with Ken. If Frank were to beat Santiago or Misaki (only guys who can be considered top 10 in strikeforce at MW) I would eat my words. I agree that Frank had a great game at one point, but mma has evolved since Frank has last fought a top guy. Also we have no idea how he would do against top level fighters, since it has been so long since he last fought one.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> The point was that he said that anyone would have trouble with Baroni's power, when several nonelite fighters had no trouble with his power. I admit he has power, it's just that descent fighters didn't have a problem with it. Your complete lack of understanding of the point is funny.


Your logic as to how a person with KO power would not be a threat to a good fighter makes no sense. At all. Reference Houston Alexander vs Jardine, Serra vs GSP or CroCop vs Gonzaga to sleep your theory.



rockybalboa25 said:


> Dana's comments about signing Le were made in August. This was before Le said that he wouldn't be fighting until at the earliest the middle of next year. I just remember how pissed Dana was when Tito went to make some (really bad) movies. Do you look at old facts and not account for changes before you spew.


So Dana has said that he does not in fact want Cung to fight for the UFC? That would sustain any point you've attempted to make in this discussion regarding such. Give me a link to Dana saying this. Or are you using your own speculation in attempt to induce fact? Have you changed Dana's mind for him rocky?





rockybalboa25 said:


> Why would I make an excuse if Frank were to win.


Fits your personality.



rockybalboa25 said:


> I would eat my words.


lol I find this hard to beleive.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

:confused05::confused05:

It's like Daddy just slapped Mommy at the dinner table... Do we keep eating?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I thought frank looked pretty good in there against baroni. That's the onlyrecent fight of his that I've seen, but I didn't see any reason to think that he can't compete with top competition. He may not win every time if he did, but the fights would def. be entertaining, and he would def. win some. 

I'd like to see him and cote bang it, or him vs. marquart.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Your logic as to how a person with KO power would not be a threat to a good fighter makes no sense. At all. Reference Houston Alexander vs Jardine, Serra vs GSP or CroCop vs Gonzaga to sleep your theory.


My point is that just having power doesn't make you a threat to a good fighter. Butterbean has power. Is he a threat to the top guys in the HW division? Comparing guys with high level BJJ to Baroni? They are good multi-dimensional fighters who used power as one of their attributes. Even Alexander has a wrestling background. Once again your analogies are not apt. 




J.P. said:


> So Dana has said that he does not in fact want Cung to fight for the UFC? That would sustain any point you've attempted to make in this discussion regarding such. Give me a link to Dana saying this. Or are you using your own speculation in attempt to induce fact? Have you changed Dana's mind for him rocky?


You're right it is partially conjecture. However I do believe that Dana's ideas for a contract and Cung's are very different. Do you honestly believe that Dana would accept a fighter being out from March 08 to 2010? Do you really think Dana is willing to sign a one fight deal with any fighter?






J.P. said:


> Fits your personality.
> 
> lol I find this hard to beleive.


So you're saying that I never admit when I'm wrong. Seems odd since I admitted to you in another post that I was wrong about Alvarez's contract with Elite XC. It's not like we'll ever find out, since every few months you and I get into it about Shamrock, and you always assure me that he will be fighting top talent soon. Still waiting for those "facts" on when Frank is going to be fighting a top guy?:confused02:


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

There should be more interviews in this format exactly.

Unkillable is my new favorite word.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rokcybaboa25 said:


> My point is that just having power doesn't make you a threat to a good fighter.


It does if you land a big punch.



rockybalboa25 said:


> Once again your analogies are not apt


Given the display of your insight on this forum, I fail to feel concerned with this comment, strictly because of its origin.



rockybalboa25 said:


> You're right it is partially conjecture.


I know. That's why I called you on it. Passing off a fact in which you've fabricated or created to suit your argument is truley a bad debating tool. 



rockybalboa25 said:


> Do you honestly believe that Dana would accept a fighter being out from March 08 to 2010? Do you really think Dana is willing to sign a one fight deal with any fighter?


Coker never formally put a fight on the table. You can't take that jacket and put it on Cung Le. He didn't reject any fights that Strikeforce put in front of him. If he was working on a movie and Strikeforce didn't schedule him for a fight than what does that have to do with Dana?




rockybalboa25 said:


> Still waiting for those "facts" on when Frank is going to be fighting a top guy?:


Refresh my memory here, you seem to have lost yourself in your deepthinking.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Questions are meant to be answered. I asked you several. Instead of answering them, you picked out certain parts of each point to take out of context. Maybe you should go into politics.

Direct questions to follow



J.P. said:


> It does if you land a big punch.


So does Butterbean pose a threat to the top HWs?



J.P. said:


> Given the display of your insight on this forum, I fail to feel concerned with this comment, strictly because of its origin.


Are you saying that Sera and Gonzaga's skillsets are comparable to Baroni's?




J.P. said:


> I know. That's why I called you on it. Passing off a fact in which you've fabricated or created to suit your argument is truley a bad debating tool.


When you said


J.P. said:


> if such a fight takes place......and it is a high likleyhood


 it wasn't conjecture?




J.P. said:


> Coker never formally put a fight on the table. You can't take that jacket and put it on Cung Le. He didn't reject any fights that Strikeforce put in front of him. If he was working on a movie and Strikeforce didn't schedule him for a fight than what does that have to do with Dana?


Are you saying that this had nothing to do with Le doing movies instead of training? Le didn't determine how much time he's taking off?

Once again:
Do you honestly believe that Dana would accept a fighter being out from March 08 through 2010? Do you really think Dana is willing to sign a one fight deal with any fighter?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> So does Butterbean pose a threat to the top HWs?


Butterbean beats Fedor by trinagle.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Maybe you should go into politics.


Irritation is an ugly color on you rocky.



rockybalboa25 said:


> So does Butterbean pose a threat to the top HWs?


Any person with KO power who lands a big punch will knock you out. *Any person.* This is why it is called KO power.



rockybalboa25 said:


> Are you saying that Sera and Gonzaga's skillsets are comparable to Baroni's?


Nope, I am saying that a specific amount of collision and velocity will knock a man unconcious.



rockybalboa25 said:


> When you said it wasn't conjecture?


He was in fact before EXC went under rumored to fight Lawler. He is in fact still signed to Strikeforce. The same banner that Cung Le fights under. Strikeforce is still using EXC fighters for their shows. So it is likley that he'll face one of those two. EliteXC has not released anybody. They still hold thier roster which includes Frank and Lawler also.



rockybalboa25 said:


> Are you saying that this had nothing to do with Le doing movies instead of training? Le didn't determine how much time he's taking off?


Nope. I'm saying that Coker being the promoter, and the owners of Strikeforce whoever they may be did not bind Cung Le to a fight and he did not turn down any requests or demands made by them. Bottem line. 



rockybalboa25 said:


> Once again:
> Do you honestly believe that Dana would accept a fighter being out from March 08 through 2010? Do you really think Dana is willing to sign a one fight deal with any fighter?


I never said that he would. I said that Cung has not rejected a matchup from Strikeforce. He has not publicly rejected Scott Coker or Strikeforce opponents.

If he was given an ultimatum and he rejected the fight than your argument would hold some bearing.

Is his next fight in 2010? That's news to me. He was saying in an interview that he planned to fight in early 09.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Irritation is an ugly color on you rocky.


Got you to finally answer the questions didn't it?



J.P. said:


> Any person with KO power who lands a big punch will knock you out. *Any person.* This is why it is called KO power.


So Butterbean can knock out Fedor?



J.P. said:


> Nope, I am saying that a specific amount of collision and velocity will knock a man unconcious.


First of all it depends on the man. I think we've all seen NOG take shots that would have finished another man. Also if a fighter simply has power, like Baroni, a good fighter will be able to neutralize it. How? By not getting hit flush. Most fighters have figured out how no to get hit by Baroni.




J.P. said:


> He was in fact before EXC went under rumored to fight Lawler. He is in fact still signed to Strikeforce. The same banner that Cung Le fights under. Strikeforce is still using EXC fighters for their shows. So it is likley that he'll face one of those two. EliteXC has not released anybody. They still hold thier roster which includes Frank and Lawler also.


More conjecture, I thought it was a bad way to debate. First of all the Lawler fight was a rumor, since Lawler was scheduled to fight Villasenor. Secondly strikeforce used one fighter, scott smith, at their show. He did not have a contractual problem. Thirdly the sale of Elite XC while possible, is far from definite. Fourth, there is no guarantee that the new owner of Elite XC would cross-promote with Strikeforce. 

Another fight with Le only proves Frank can beat a midlevel fighter or lose to a midlevel fighter. Remember I said top 10 MWs. And even that fight would be a long way off.






J.P. said:


> Nope. I'm saying that Coker being the promoter, and the owners of Strikeforce whoever they may be did not bind Cung Le to a fight and he did not turn down any requests or demands made by them. Bottem line.


Obviously Coker and Le came to an understanding about Le taking time off. My point is that I don't think Dana would be so understanding. Unless he has suddenly become and understanding cool headed guy.







J.P. said:


> Is his next fight in 2010? That's news to me. He was saying in an interview that he planned to fight in early 09.




http://www.cagepotato.com/2008/11/2...uture-randy-couture-reflects-on-his-loss-more

This interview says that it is a possibility. Of course Le is not nailing down exactly when he'll be back. Since it's Decemember and we've heard nothing, I highly doubt he's fighting in January. If he's taking time off in February, early 09 looks out. Also he talks about the one time fight with the UFC. That's the question you refused to answer twice now.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I love his fights, but there is no man outside the ring I hate more than Frank Shamrock. I truly dislike this dude. I am really hoping he fights a top MW. I remember 2 years ago he made a comment about Franklin, saying he would "kill that guy". Wow would I love to see Rich hurt him bad!

Even though Im a hue NYBA fan, that fight vs Frank was so fuckin badass. Ending with Phil not tapping, classic.


----------

